# Front suspension help



## cbr9joe

Looking at putting something on the front suspension on my truck to help with sagging due to my V plow. Anyone have suggestions? I know Timbren makes a "bump stop" spring helper but I was thinking more of an airbag system if one exist for the front.


----------



## plowguy43

A lot of guys use supercoils with good results, I personally like spacers.


----------



## kevlars

I have Timbrens on my 2500. Is yours a 1500 or 2500?

kevlars


----------



## basher

No one I'm aware off makes a front air bag for Dodge Pick ups. You could possibly spec out a set of Monroe Max-Air front air shocks.


----------



## 2COR517

Spacers won't increase the effective spring rate or reduce the sag when you lift the blade.


----------



## kimber750

Try this site and see if they have anything for your truck.

http://shop.airliftcompany.com/


----------



## cbr9joe

Yes it's a 2500 diesel quad cab.


----------



## kevlars

I feel that they reduce the sag on my truck. The Timbrens hit the top of the axle tube before the springs are bottomed out. So, in effect, I think that they do reduce the sag. I know that my truck doesn't drop much when I raise the plow. And, my plow weighs about 800 pounds.

kevlars


----------



## plowguy43

2COR517;1318231 said:


> Spacers won't increase the effective spring rate or reduce the sag when you lift the blade.


Never said they'd increase the spring rate. They do however hold the plow/truck 2" (or more depending on the spacer) higher than it was previously. Its kinda like cranking the tbars, you aren't increasing spring rate, you are just changing the point that they are bottoming out at.


----------



## basher

kimber750;1318245 said:


> Try this site and see if they have anything for your truck.
> 
> http://shop.airliftcompany.com/


Airlift nor Firestone make a front spring assist kit.

Monroe doesn't list the application but as the shocks look like they might interchange with Ford rears with a little modification (7/19 lower bushing on the shock vs 9/16 bolt on the vehicle.) Stroke and length are pretty close as I remember, but you need to spec your shock and go to the specifications chart on the Max-Air to match them.


----------



## plowguy43

Put dual shocks on the front:

http://www.topguncustomz.com/Store/Gen2ProdDisplay.php?iview=54246506


----------



## 2COR517

Twelve shocks won't help hold the plow up


----------



## basher

2COR517;1318841 said:


> Twelve shocks won't help hold the plow up


 I disagree a dozen standard motion control damper might help and I know either a spring assist or air shock will.


----------



## hardwoodcd

I put supercoils on mine and only drops about a half inch when I raise my blade now.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Bags are nice, but the cold and ice will take there toll. Super coils are IMO the best soution for the CTD 2500 3500 V blade set ups.


----------



## cbr9joe

Thank you for the information. I think I'm going with the SuperCoils. Where is a good place to get them?


----------



## IA Farmer

hardwoodcd;1319122 said:


> I put supercoils on mine and only drops about a half inch when I raise my blade now.


I am wanting to also add some different springs and was considering a KORE leveling kit as they have progressive springs. Did you do the install yourself and was it easy?


----------



## hardwoodcd

RAM_ON97;1320203 said:


> I am wanting to also add some different springs and was considering a KORE leveling kit as they have progressive springs. Did you do the install yourself and was it easy?


My skills are reserved for fixing homes, not machines!


----------



## plowguy43

RAM_ON97;1320203 said:


> I am wanting to also add some different springs and was considering a KORE leveling kit as they have progressive springs. Did you do the install yourself and was it easy?


Yes its very simple if you have any mechanical skills at all you can pull it off.


----------



## IA Farmer

plowguy43;1320476 said:


> Yes its very simple if you have any mechanical skills at all you can pull it off.


Sounds good. Anyone know who has the best price on them? Also will they had any front end hight, I am wanting to also level it out a bit.


----------



## hardwoodcd

the supercoils are 2 1/2" taller than stock


----------



## jhenderson9196

You could also look at hd. Dodge springs. I don't know the complete part number, but it ends in 988. Many people on TDR swear by them.


----------



## rbmarvin77

Has anyone out there used the Rancho Suspension leveling for there vehicle? I am considering putting them on.


----------



## Goldendog

I just put Timbrens on my Dodge and I am very impressed with them. I recommend them to anyone who puts on a plow.


----------



## nalegtx

check out these 2 sites, they are the better options since you get the whole spring as opposed to a spacer which really does nothing, also they have the drop brackets for the sway bar to correct the geometry. The Carli set comes with the extended links and the KORE comes with the drop brackets for the sway bar. Both sites also sell the links,blocks separately if you want to add them. Kits go on easy. Putting my set on this Thursday KORE HP front level kit. www.koreperformance.com or www.thecarlisuspension.com


----------



## Snow Commandor

*Suspension help*



plowguy43;1318642 said:


> Put dual shocks on the front:
> 
> http://www.topguncustomz.com/Store/Gen2ProdDisplay.php?iview=54246506


Dual shocks won't do anything to reduce the sag. They just slow down the rate the suspension travels.


----------

